

The reasons for forgetting aren’t really forgetting - nopassrecover
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/the-reasons-for-forgetting-arent-really-forgetting

======
nopassrecover
I'm pretty sure there's a companion to the 3rd "output" example yielding a
nice symmetry, i.e. :

When general details cloud knowledge of specifics (I know they live in
Australia, which is that place on the South of the world .. oh what city was
it again?).

